# String splitter Peep?



## sambo73 (Jan 31, 2009)

i shoot the string splitter mini. my eyes are not as good as hey sed to be. it sure helped me out. i used to shoot a g5 peep. i like the splitter.jmo.


----------



## nelsonb6 (Sep 6, 2007)

I went to one in the middle of archery deer season. I lost another shot at a book buck in one of my bottoms at last light... never again. 

I can shoot the splitter in darn near darkness. I have the mini- still lets in considerably more light than any peep I've tried, including big meta peep. 

The drawback, as I can tell, is longer range accuracy. Being that I am namely taking shots at critters within 35 yards, this is not a problem. I will not be shooting this peep in 3d, as it's not really an x-shooting peep, but a hunting peep.

Overall - I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## rackwacker (Jan 24, 2009)

thanks for the input.. I've always shot peeps with tubing....i wanted to get away from this and was looking for a peep that aligns the same every time as good as tubing peeps do. I think i'll try one


----------



## sambo73 (Jan 31, 2009)

good luck, let us know how ya like it. i could shoot with my glasses if my frames were bigger. they are too small and cant get a good pic of pins. shoot sraight.


----------

